# Trying to trace this horse - Treliver Philadelphia TB "Tilly"



## ArtyLinz (8 September 2012)

Due to going to Uni in 2005 I had to sell my mare and would just like to find out if she is OK and how she is doing. If you have her or have seen her, I'd love you to get in touch and let me know 

She was bred in Cornwall on the Treliver Stud in Redruth. Registered name "Treliver Philadelphia" stable name Tilly. She was born in 1990, I owned her from 1998-2004. Sold to a stud farm in Doncaster that also trained the Equine Studies students from the nearby college.

She is dark bay, standing just short of 16hh, 7/8 TB, 1/8 CB. She was a little angel in every way - easy to load, shoe, in traffic and snaffle mouthed. She did however HATE being clipped and had to be sedated. Her Freeze mark was "9Y8C". She had a small white sock on her off hind, and a white marking on her face like a really thin back to front question mark. She was a cracking show and dressage horse and a very willing jumper - very honest. She was a bit of a moody mare and could be a bit grumpy when in season.

I've attached a photo of her, if you have come across her in the last few years or even better if you own her and could let me know she's OK, I would be very very grateful for a message and an update.


----------



## Cuffey (8 September 2012)

She has a Weatherbys ID Passport
Might be worth contacting them and asking if it has been updated
If so could they pass your contact details to current registered owner

Tel: 01933 440077 ext 2260

passports@weatherbys.co.uk


----------



## cally6008 (8 September 2012)

Equine Details - TRELIVER PHILADELPHIA
Date of Birth	01-Jan-1990
Gender	Female
Colour	Bay
Height	
Breed	Horse
Submitted by	Weatherbys ID Passports
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

Weatherbys ID Passports
Tel: 01933 440077 ext 2260

Farmkey
Tel: 0870 8707107

Contact Weatherbys and Farmkey
Ask if they have current owner details
Ask if they will FWD your details on for you
Freezemark is associated with above passport

(snap Cuffey  lol)


----------



## ArtyLinz (8 September 2012)

Wow thanks SO much guys, I will try both  Appreciate your help.


----------



## delphipuppy (13 September 2012)

I bred her and called her Philly. She is in fact 1/2 cleveland bay by Forest Fiddler out of a TB mare called Kate.
She looks very well in your photo, would be interesting to see where she is now.

Regards

Gill (Treliver Stud)


----------



## ArtyLinz (13 September 2012)

Oh really! I was always told she was a 7/8 TB. She was very fine legged. She'd be getting on a bit now so it would be lovely to find out where she is. I knew she was called Philly first, I think the lady I bought her off renamed her Tilly. Thanks for replying  I'll find a few more photos to post as well.


----------



## ArtyLinz (8 October 2012)

No luck sadly


----------

